# Sulfer block?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Today I was told to get the goats a salt block with sulfer in it.
I was told that the sulfer would help keep the deer flys off. 

We have lots of deer flys. They bite hard. And drive the goats
nuts. 

But they person that told me deals with dairy goats/Does.
Not wethers. so thought I better ask first.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Sulfur blocks are OK. And they supposedly do work.


----------

